# Solved: Print Screen in windows 7



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

How can I use the "Print Screen Key" in windows 7?

I tried downloading the print sceen listed in google and all hell breaks loose with colors ect.

Thanks in advance,

Clown jimbo


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

can you not just press the "prt scr" key on your keyboard and paste it in paint?
or "alt" key + "prt scr" key to pick only the active window.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Although not directly answering your question, have you tried the Snipping Tool available in Windows 7? Rather than being limited to either the full screen or a window that lets you select the specific area you want to capture and lets you save it directly to a file. Or email it. Possibly even print it although I'm not certain about that. (I've never done it & can't check to be sure that you can as I'm not on 7 here.)


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

i sure do and it works fine 
but a cant clearly see whats your issue is

can you post a screenshot of your screenshot problem? lolz (do you understand what i mean  ?)

** here's a screen shot done with the snipping tool.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

SevenUp132 said:


> i sure do and it works fine
> but a cant clearly see whats your issue is


Sorry, I was replying to the OP's question. Probably should have quoted it to make that clear.


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

When I'm on the internet and I push the PrtScr/SysRq key either or with out the alt key nothing happens??
Where would I find the Sniipping tool? Do I have to activate something?

I can't post a screen shoy because I can't get one.
I have an HP standard wireless Key Pad .


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

When doing ALT-PrtSc, the snapshot remains in clipboard. In order to see and use it, you need to open Microsofts' paint utility to paste it, and save it as jpeg for attachment purposes.

To open Microsoft paint, using the keyboard, press START-R and type "mspaint" without the quotes. You then can paste any snapshots performed with ALT-PrtSc


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I believe you'll find the Snipping Tool in the Start Menu, under Accessories. I can't be specific about that as I'm relying on memory-Windows 7 isn't available where I currently am.


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

useing the alt key and prtscr then going to the start button, typing mspaint and the pasting and then printing works.

Before just using the prtscr key worked. Why is it now so difficult with these advanced computers.

What is this snipping tool and where do i find it.

Thanks


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

I guess the employee that wrote that piece of code for Microsoft, left and took that code with him/her.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

easiest way to find the snipping tool is to type "snip" (without the quotation marks) in the search box on the start menu. Should be the top option in the results. Click on it and give it a try, its simple and may be just what you want CLOWNJIMBO

edit- you can email right from the snipping tool, make notes on it if you want as well


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

I got snipping tool to work - but looks as though I have to save it to a file to print.

The snip won't print on it's own.

I gues I'm giving up on the really small issue.

Thank to every one for thier help.

You'd think things would improve for this 75 year old guy who was brought up on a TI computer with a tape recorder graduated to pc jr with 60K then to 256K and now to todays world of 6gigs in the ram and 1T of memory. A lot has changed but not all for the better - "execpt for you guys at Tech Support Guys

ClownJimbo


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks to all for your help in this matter.

Looks as though there is no easy way to just print what's on the screen ----Thanks again

Clown Jimbo


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

CLOWNJIMBO said:


> useing the alt key and prtscr then going to the start button, typing mspaint and the pasting and then printing works.


This is the way it's always worked in Windows. Some old DOS systems would print the screen immediately though.



CLOWNJIMBO said:


> Before just using the prtscr key worked. Why is it now so difficult with these advanced computers.


The ability to just push the PrntScr key and have it saved to a file, or be printed would be a feature provided by 3rd party software.


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

After 3 days of trying to get an answer - I installed Gadwin Print Screen Professional.
Cost me about $25. All tou do is hit the Prt/Scr key then print. All automatic.
Why Microsoft doesn't do this is behond me.
I did use Techguys and Microsoft forum to no availe - the answer was right on Google. 'GADWIN'.
You don't have to make files print or what ever.

CLOWN JIMBO


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I believe (I have not tried it) that if you have a local printer directly attached to you PC the PrtScr key does actually print it.


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

I have to use a 3rd party for windows 7.
GADWIN PRINT SCREEN PROFESSIONAL DOWN LOAD FOR $25.
The Prt/Scr key doesn't work in windows 7.
CLOWNJIMBO


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Does for me!


----------



## CLOWNJIMBO (Aug 19, 2007)

Could it be my wireless key pad?


----------

